# What to feed post oral surgery?



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Indy just had two molars and two incisors extracted. The vet tells me he must stay on soft food for two weeks. He has been on Euk 30/20 most all of his life. Will the switch to some grocery store canned food upset his stomach? Vet recommends the Science Diet canned food they sell. I have read on this forum that the stuff is junk, but would it be better than the grocery store canned? Or would it be ok to just stay with the Euk and smash it up and soak it? Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

There is good canned stuff. It just costs a fortune.


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

You could soften your regular kibble with some warm water. Just don't let it sit too long and get sour.

I have noticed my dogs don't miss a lick after having a tooth pulled..they just chew on the other side : )

Meredith


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I keep a bag of the Science Diet for Senstive Stomachs around. It's the same as the ID, but you can get it at Petsmart or Petco. Costs a little less. It will moisten well in warm water. But, like others have said, tooth extractions.... what tooth extraction? They never seem to really notice.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

LOL! Poor Indy has them out from both sides and up and down. I doubt he will miss a meal though. My only problem will be convincing him that "soft food" does not mean ice cream and gravy for 2 weeks. I doubt his soaked kibble would last long enough to sour


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Measure the same amount of dry you would feed into your blender and see what it makes "powdered". Take a note. You'll then know how much he's actually eating and if he's maintaining after you mix it with warm water. Add in some milk to encourage him to keep chowing. 

Don't have to worry about spoiling or anything if you just feed the same amount of cups.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

I just soak the kibble in warm water until it turns to mush. I've also soaked it for a few hours in the 'fridge, and warmed it up in the microwave before feeding. Both work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

I fed can food because thats all mine would eat


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Puppy gruel! Warm H2O, EUK and blender. It'll be gone in seconds.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

Had one that had 3 molars pulled a few months ago. I just added hot water from the tap to his food and let it soak about 15 minutes until the kibble was softened and the water cooled.
It was all inhaled no problem. I even tossed his antibiotics right on top of the food and that too was gone.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

2tall said:


> LOL! Poor Indy has them out from both sides and up and down. I doubt he will miss a meal though. My only problem will be convincing him that "soft food" does not mean ice cream and gravy for 2 weeks. I doubt his soaked kibble would last long enough to sour


HA, your biggest problem is going to be no bumpers for 2 weeks!


----------



## RedDog (Apr 27, 2010)

Some of the dehydrated dog food products, while much more expensive than dried food, are actually cheaper than (non grocery-store-brand) canned food. It keeps forever and you only have to mix up however much you need.


----------

